# Ross shire posters..



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

As i was passing Tain this morning I saw a wee boat around 30 -35 ft just off the town . It was blue & it was some sort of fishing vessel(i guess ?) 

Just out of curiousity , where does the boat work from & what kind of fishing does it do. It was manouvering in circles with a lot of effort by the look of it.

Any help is always appreciated thanks (Thumb)


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Probably the one that works the mussels down that way Angus,it is based up above the bridge,if you look on your starboard hand crossing the bridge going south you often see her lying up there,saw her this morning as well of the distillery.


----------



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Wullie , I cana really say Ive ever noticed a boat in there before, thats maybe why I was wondering where & who & what??? 

So theres mussels up there? Is there any other boats down that way? Ive never seen any but then Ive never been in Portmahomack or them wee villages to see for myself. Maybe one day when Ive got a car & time I might have a wee look in there


----------

